# NGD: Mayones Setius Pro 7 Blue Sparkle



## bulb (May 10, 2012)

Hey Guys!
I should have put this up sooner, but after all the recording and touring we have done over the last 6 months or so, i wanted to embrace my first break in a while and take it a bit easy haha.

Anyways, i have some pics of my absolutely gorgeous Mayones Setius Pro 7 here.
I wish i could give you guys a review of the guitar, but unfortunately at some point either from poland to the us or us to manila it developed a wiring issue with the Bridge pickup so only the neck pickup works (where it does sound absolutely fantastic) but a full review will have to wait until i get Alex Markides to fix it up for me.

Specs on this guitar are:
Basswood Body
Bolt-on Maple neck with 2 reinforcement strips
Luminlay Side Dots
Ebony Fretboard with 24 Stainless Steel Frets
Custom Periphery Logo Inlay at the 12th fret
Floyd Rose bridge locked with a Tremol-no
Bareknuckle Aftermath 7 Set
1 Vol/No Tone
3 Way Petrucci style switch.
Blue Sparkle Finish with matching headstock.
White binding on the top.
Clear finish on the body.

I haven't taken pics of the Regius 8 that i just got just yet, but that one is fully functional, and i should have an NGD up in the next few days if i am feeling a little bit less lazy haha.


Anyways, you guys probably don't care about any of that nonsense, so here are the pics:



















































As you can see the color and sparkle are a bit more on the subtle side. An interesting note is that these were all shot under the same lighting (less than adequate as usual haha) and therefore have exactly the same post-processing (where i tried to make the colors match what it looks like in person). So any difference you see in shade is just the way the paint reacts to the way the light hits it, very very cool!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (May 10, 2012)

Looks quite nice. Thanks for posting the pics. Dude, it's tough not to be a little jealous of all your nice guitars.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 10, 2012)

Good god :O


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (May 10, 2012)

Gnarly!


----------



## simulclass83 (May 10, 2012)

There's not a thing I would change about that guitar. Great NGD!


----------



## Tordah (May 10, 2012)

Your taste of blue is impeccable, sir.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (May 10, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWW YEAH!


----------



## Gemmeadia (May 10, 2012)

This is the sickest guitar ive seen you post. SEVERE WANT.


----------



## skisgaar (May 10, 2012)

Holy hell, Misha this is absolutely stunning :3 not to mention an awesome new addition to my guitar porn folder


----------



## Hirschberger (May 10, 2012)

Holy crap, that's just an amazing guitar. Do want. 









Can you put me in your will or something?


----------



## kflem (May 10, 2012)

Bulb puts up NGD--more than 700 people in sevenstring section. 

EDIT make that 900


----------



## Chipsdipp (May 10, 2012)

If you use a tremol-no, and almost never use the tremolo, why bother installing one?


----------



## wespaul (May 10, 2012)

Sexy as all hell


----------



## BTFStan (May 10, 2012)

Chipsdipp said:


> If you use a tremol-no, and almost never use the tremolo, why bother installing one?



tuning stability, a locked tremolo with locking nuts on a guitar of this caliber will hold tune incredibly.


----------



## Ageispolis (May 10, 2012)

came. 

hard.

that's a gorgeous guitar, man.


----------



## Lagtastic (May 10, 2012)

Hell yea. Looks sleek man, and comfy. I think you might have more blue guitars than me now.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 10, 2012)

I'd do it.


----------



## baO (May 10, 2012)

why do you choose basswood body?


----------



## bulb (May 10, 2012)

Chipsdipp said:


> If you use a tremol-no, and almost never use the tremolo, why bother installing one?



2 reasons:
1. So that i can have a hard tail bridge with fine tuners (very very useful live)
2. I wanted to see how it affects the sound as opposed to a regular fixed bridge (i have 2 jacksons with very similar spec to this so it would be easy to tell)


----------



## RuffeDK (May 10, 2012)

Seriously, how many guitars do you have !?

HNGD Misha, another masterpiece from Mayones !

--- EDIT ---

Hmm, wait a sec 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...nes-7string-setius-8string-regius-custom.html

This one ?


----------



## darknessinsidecy (May 10, 2012)

sick guitar Misha


----------



## 3074326 (May 10, 2012)

I really like that blue/white binding/natural finish combination. Looks great.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (May 10, 2012)

...MY GOD ,the only word I have to describe this beautiful guitar is " sexxxxxx" 
 

Seriously misha your guitars are too awesome, you're making me want a periphery logo inlay on my next guitar.


----------



## mikernaut (May 10, 2012)

Love the inlay it's great. Congrats


----------



## kn1feparty (May 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous finish on that piece. Saw you guys play for the first time on our birthday at the Bottom Lounge in Chicago. Amazing show. Thanks for the present


----------



## Tom 1.0 (May 10, 2012)

Pfffft repost.


*reported*















































awesome stuff though!


----------



## j_m_s (May 10, 2012)

wow this looks absolutely stunning! Congrats Misha!


----------



## MartinMTL (May 10, 2012)

I think that is in my top 3 nicest guitars i have ever seen. I can't explain how much i love that colour... and that wood on the back - my god.


----------



## swollenpickle (May 10, 2012)

Dude that BALUE! Takes it to a new level Gahh! Gimmmeee! 

Straight up for a JPXI7 not that old? Bwahahaha


----------



## Scottckr (May 10, 2012)

oh gawd, so sexeh


----------



## Jason_Clement (May 10, 2012)

That is so sexy.


----------



## that short guy (May 10, 2012)

baO said:


> why do you choose basswood body?


 
I'm curious about this one too?


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 10, 2012)

Holy shit that's an awesome looking guitar. And that inlay... I don't know if I've seen much better inlay work


----------



## bulb (May 10, 2012)

baO said:


> why do you choose basswood body?



I noticed that some of the best sounding guitars were basswood with bolt-on maple necks (jp7, 7620, rgd), so i decided to try that combo for some customs. 
Turns out that basswood is an awesome tone wood, definitely sticking to it!
Hell even Petrucci figured that one out, the new JP12 is basswood as well.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 11, 2012)

Ive found that basswood is a killer tone wood if you use the right pickups. Its easily got to be the most temperamental to pickups of all the tone woods Ive tried. With the right pickups it can sound awesome! 

Congrats on the Mayones!


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Ive found that basswood is a killer tone wood if you use the right pickups. Its easily got to be the most temperamental to pickups of all the tone woods Ive tried. With the right pickups it can sound awesome!
> 
> Congrats on the Mayones!



I find it to be a pretty neutral tonewood, which lets the best aspects of the pickup shine.
As far as it being temperamental, I have actually found the opposite, it lets the pickup sound like itself, so unless the pickup sucks, it will sound good in basswood so long as the basswood is of good quality (as in a JP7 for example)


----------



## leonardo7 (May 11, 2012)

bulb said:


> I find it to be a pretty neutral tonewood, which lets the best aspects of the pickup shine.
> As far as it being temperamental, I have actually found the opposite, it lets the pickup sound like itself, so unless the pickup sucks, it will sound good in basswood so long as the basswood is of good quality (as in a JP7 for example)



Interesting. So, seemingly temperamental in its neutrality  Yes I agree, neutral is maybe a better and more understandable way of putting it. I think we are both onto the same thing cause I agree about its neutrality for sure.

I think a huge part of the bad side of basswoods reputation, aside from perhaps the quality of basswood used, is that most Ibanez 7s in the past have been RGs which came stock with what are amongst the worst of the worst pickups which as you more clearly put it, seemed to translate into a bad sounding guitar due to basswoods neutrality. But also, a bad cut of wood is hard to save 

Meanwhile, I just put Cold Sweats into my lighter weight RG7621, and the bridge sounds killer!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 11, 2012)

That inlay is pretty facking awesome, beautiful guitar too. It's a shame to hear that the bridge pickup isn't working too well, but still, sounds like it works perfectly for ya nonetheless.


----------



## Deckard (May 11, 2012)

Interesting what you guys are saying about basswood, always been wondering why guitar players like Petrucci or Misha were choosing it when it's a wood that most people seem to hate. Never owned a basswood guitar but what leonardo7 is saying seems to have sense.

Misha! let us know how this one sounds in comparison to the Jacksons, the finish of the guitar looks astonishing by the way.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (May 11, 2012)

Holy tits on a dolphin that is one gorgeous 7. Love the color: unique, clean, and classy. Tremel-no all the way with the OFR. I have several guitars with them and it's one of the best innovations anyone has ever come up with. Cheers! 

When are we gonna see the 8 string? I have such ridiculous GAS for it.


----------



## drmosh (May 11, 2012)

that short guy said:


> I'm curious about this one too?



why do people insist on asking this again and again?
There is a plain wrong opinion amongst people that haven't even had the personal experience to bash basswood, and it's absolutely idiotic. 
If it hasn't been shown yet by big names such as vai, satriani, gilbert and petrucci (and many others) that basswood sounds awesome then go out and try for yourself rather than spreading the ill-conceived notion that basswood is inferior.


----------



## TankJon666 (May 11, 2012)

That blue with the aftermaths looks amazing. Super tidy work on the inlay too! Nice. I saw the 8 posted in another thread but the 7 with the floyd does it for me!


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 11, 2012)

drmosh said:


> why do people insist on asking this again and again?
> There is a plain wrong opinion amongst people that haven't even had the personal experience to bash basswood, and it's absolutely idiotic.
> If it hasn't been shown yet by big names such as vai, satriani, gilbert and petrucci (and many others) that basswood sounds awesome then go out and try for yourself rather than spreading the ill-conceived notion that basswood is inferior.



Well, there's that... Wasn't this discussion about to start up with his Jackson custom too?

I personally think basswood sounds _and_ looks fabulous.

...oh, and yeah- this guitar seems pretty awesome too.


----------



## GXPO (May 11, 2012)

bulb said:


> I find it to be a pretty neutral tonewood, which lets the best aspects of the pickup shine.
> As far as it being temperamental, I have actually found the opposite, it lets the pickup sound like itself, so unless the pickup sucks, it will sound good in basswood so long as the basswood is of good quality (as in a JP7 for example)


 
Agreed, I find that to get basswood to shine you need pickups that are voiced to stand out. The Coldsweat combo I've been using in my 7620 sounds awesome but a tad too neutral in basswood. May have to get some Aftermaths for the young lady. 

That maple neck looks pretty special, is it unfinished?


----------



## jon66 (May 11, 2012)

Happy ngd mang, what a tasty shade of blue!! Basswood lovers unite!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 11, 2012)

That's a really really tasteful axe, man! i like your taste!

What is your thinking behind tremol-no VS blocked with blocks of wood? I have my RG blocked with a tremol-no, but i also have a strat copy with the trem blocked with wood, and i prefer that. I like the tuning stability and fine tuning abilities of floating trems though, so bridges like the FX-edge III for the 6 and 8 (why not 7?!) strings are just what i'd love to see more of.


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> That's a really really tasteful axe, man! i like your taste!
> 
> What is your thinking behind tremol-no VS blocked with blocks of wood? I have my RG blocked with a tremol-no, but i also have a strat copy with the trem blocked with wood, and i prefer that. I like the tuning stability and fine tuning abilities of floating trems though, so bridges like the FX-edge III for the 6 and 8 (why not 7?!) strings are just what i'd love to see more of.



The tremol-no is just as stable as blocks of wood in fixed mode, but can go to dive only or fully floating with the turn of a few screws. Plus in fully floating mode you get more sustain with it. There is literally no reason NOT to have one on a floating bridge.


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. I LOVE the inlay, it looks like it was a heck of a lot of detail.


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2012)

GXPO said:


> That maple neck looks pretty special, is it unfinished?



I go for oiled necks because that way the neck doesn't get sticky when i sweat.


----------



## toiletstand (May 11, 2012)

hows the carved top feel? i think i remember reading somewhere some folks didnt find the carve of the body comfortable for playing. doesnt look like a problem to me though. might just be personal taste in their case. anyway, congrats dude!


----------



## drmosh (May 11, 2012)

bulb said:


> The tremol-no is just as stable as blocks of wood in fixed mode, but can go to dive only or fully floating with the turn of a few screws. Plus in fully floating mode you get more sustain with it. There is literally no reason NOT to have one on a floating bridge.



does it really give more sustain? I'm a sceptic


----------



## rgaRyan (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful Guitar!


----------



## Mister-Tux (May 11, 2012)

I prefer the Blue Sparkle Jackson.


----------



## Beach (May 11, 2012)

So much jelly.


----------



## ROAR (May 11, 2012)

bulb said:


> I go for oiled necks because that way the neck doesn't get sticky when i sweat.



Does that mean you've retired that Koa EB with the rosewood neck?


----------



## Grack (May 11, 2012)

If I was going to fap to a guitar, this would definitely be one of them.


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2012)

ROAR said:


> Does that mean you've retired that Koa EB with the rosewood neck?



No, that has an oiled neck


----------



## Mwoit (May 11, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of the colour scheme, but I bet it plays fantastically.

Have you always been a no tone knob guy?


----------



## bulb (May 11, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the colour scheme, but I bet it plays fantastically.
> 
> Have you always been a no tone knob guy?



Yeah, i honestly never use it, so it just gets in the way.


----------



## Adrian-XI (May 11, 2012)

Amazingly good looking. Are the luminlays the 2mm ones?


----------



## AwakenNoMore (May 11, 2012)

dat inlay:


----------



## Imbrium998 (May 11, 2012)

Forgot to ask....how is the Regius 8? If its covered in another post, I be sorrie


----------



## Rain (May 12, 2012)

F*ck you, Misha! F*ck you and your beautiful, sexylicious guitars. F*ck em gently... sooo very gently <3

Mmmm.....


----------



## gunch (May 12, 2012)

Still on the fence regarding Mayones but this is a neat guitar nonetheless.

I've always believed in good basswood.


----------



## bulb (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys, glad you dig the guitar!


Imbrium998 said:


> Forgot to ask....how is the Regius 8? If its covered in another post, I be sorrie



That will be coming soon, gotta take some pics and maybe get a quick clip of how it sounds as well.


----------



## jake7doyle (May 12, 2012)

That inlay is just incredible!! :O


----------

